# Fir, hemlock tree



## Rayal Oak (May 29, 2010)

Hello,

I need your opinion about douglas fir and hemlock/fir wood. Both available in home depot. One of them is describe as douglas fir and other is, as I wrote above, hem/fir. Both are grade 2 and better. I would like to use them for entry door. 

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use either, but I would prefer clear vertical grain Douglas Fir.








 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lumber grading and marks can be confusing, there are many different ones and differences between structural grades, appearance grades as well as different systems for hardwoods and softwoods. Hem-fir refers to several different western species, western hemlock as well as four or five true fir species, or more. Douglas fir is a specific species. At the big box stores, these are construction grade lumber with moisture content that may be 19% or more, With the stamp S-Dry, they are 19% or less. Moisture content is figured when milling. Normally you want lumber that is around 7-8% MC for mill work like doors, cabinetry, furniture, etc. If you use construction grade lumber at higher moisture content, it has a high probability of shrinking and warping as it drys out, KD construction lumber is still around 12%. By and large, it's a poor choice unless this is for a shed where fit and stability aren't a big issue.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just my opinion, I would use red oak or white oak. Longer lasting, sturdier, and more appealing.

WG


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hammer1 said:


> Lumber grading and marks can be confusing, there are many different ones and differences between structural grades, appearance grades as well as different systems for hardwoods and softwoods. Hem-fir refers to several different western species, western hemlock as well as four or five true fir species, or more. Douglas fir is a specific species. At the big box stores, these are construction grade lumber with moisture content that may be 19% or more, With the stamp S-Dry, they are 19% or less. Moisture content is figured when milling. Normally you want lumber that is around 7-8% MC for mill work like doors, cabinetry, furniture, etc. If you use construction grade lumber at higher moisture content, it has a high probability of shrinking and warping as it drys out, KD construction lumber is still around 12%. By and large, it's a poor choice unless this is for a shed where fit and stability aren't a big issue.


The OP wants to use one of the two woods from the home center. He can acclimate his stock. If you check on the species of most wood framed doors (R&S) that are retailed, they are Douglas Fir. It might be beneficial to try to talk him out of what he wants. But, that doesn't usually work. 

So, to keep him from ranting about why we can't just answer the question, we can give our pick from his choices, and drop hints to alternatives.










 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Both of these building materials at my Home Depot are 1 1/2" thick. The standard thickness of an entry door is 1 3/4" thick and 1 3/8" for an interior door. By making a door 1 1/2" thick you will be stuck with making a custom door forever unless the jamb and all will be replaced. 

I live near Dallas. I have had many instances with both Douglas Fir and Hemlock failing. There seems to be some organism here that likes the taste of the wood so I wouldn't use either wood for anything.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> Both of these building materials at my Home Depot are 1 1/2" thick. The standard thickness of an entry door is 1 3/4" thick and 1 3/8" for an interior door. By making a door 1 1/2" thick you will be stuck with making a custom door forever unless the jamb and all will be replaced.


Maybe he's planning a glue up.










 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Maybe he's planning a glue up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That thought never crossed my mind. When I worked for a door company I was taught to never laminate material for an exterior door.


----------



## Rayal Oak (May 29, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> Both of these building materials at my Home Depot are 1 1/2" thick. The standard thickness of an entry door is 1 3/4" thick and 1 3/8" for an interior door. By making a door 1 1/2" thick you will be stuck with making a custom door forever unless the jamb and all will be replaced.
> 
> I live near Dallas. I have had many instances with both Douglas Fir and Hemlock failing. There seems to be some organism here that likes the taste of the wood so I wouldn't use either wood for anything.


At my HD they are 2x4, 2x6, 4x6, something like that.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Doug fir is used for a lot of doors in the PNW. Depending on where lumber came from the hem-fir could very well be white fir.-soft smells like cat urine, coarse wood. Rots easily. I would definitely NOT make a door out of it.


----------

